# coffee with the butcher



## mysteryscribe (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

Where's the beef!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 13, 2006)

not even a cookie on that table and I haven't eaten paste in years.


----------



## Johno (Sep 13, 2006)

Fantastic..... thats all I have to say.


----------

